# Angelfish and plants



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm looking for comments from members who have experience housing Angels with plants. I'm assuming plants like Anubias, ferns are fine, but will they pick at softer leafed plants like Blyxa, mosses, etc. Thanks for any info.


----------



## kevinstpeter (Jul 27, 2008)

Mine will pick at them, but it is infrequently enough and the damage is small enough that the plants recover with no problems.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

My altums enjoy a little blyxa now & then but leave everything else alone. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

My angelfish like laying eggs on the leaves of large-leafed plants like amazon sword. Other than that I don't think that they did anything to affect the plants.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine is well behaved.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I have a mated pair of marble veils in my 45. They do fine with all my plants, soft and hard leaf. I have Rotala, Ludwigia, and Bocopa in the tank along with various Crypts and Java Ferns. They occasionally "pick" a leaves but I don't find any damage. They did spawn on a Crypt leaf and on an Aponogetum leaf.


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

I had angels in the past.... all they did was eat my duck weed... which was fine with me. I had no problems with these critters chewing up any palnts

Later!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Most of the time my angels are well behaved and show no interest in the plants except as places to explore or hide. One angel battered a Crypt leaf that was in her way but left the rest of them alone. When I had a mated pair they would occasionally be too vigorous when cleaning their chosen leaf and cause some damage.


----------



## hl0107 (Feb 28, 2005)

My angels love the Hygrophila polysperma and my hairgrass:mad2:.
I gave them spectrum, frozen food and Julian Sprung's Sea Veggies so I think their nutritional needs are being met.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

angelfish + foreground plants = lose :'(


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

So far my angels haven't picked on any plants. I've got glosso up front and it actually remains planted despite the Cories.


----------

